# The



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Dear One, 
Could you explain more about what these buildings mean to you and why you are attracted to them? I just find it interesting..
Rozanne


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Surely there has got to be a meaning there, underlying it. _Deserted hospitals_. What apart from the colours is it emotionally that you find so intriguing?

I'm not saying your interest is unwarrented, but wondering what it means to you emotionally?

When I first dissociated chronically I had an obsession with snapping lampposts and in some cases road markings. I took pictures of my shoes, clothes pegs, door handles, shampoo bottles. I called it the Roz Collection 2004.

I interpreted the psychological meaning of that as the importance of things that people take for granted. It wasn't only that - I didn't see inanimate objects but everything being full of the energy of life. It was intense. Anyway, enough about me why the deserted hospitals?!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey Rozanne & [one]

I remember having a similar conversation with [one] about this same subject. I also find it interesting that [one] chooses, whether consciously or unconsciously to take photos of these buildings, deserted buildings.
But he did answer my question in this thread.
http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11267

Greg


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

edit


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

It's funny because I have certain objects which give me a sense of awe they are in no particular order:

- lighthouses
- whales/sealife
- the sea
- islands
- the Antarctic
- military planes/trains when they rush by you or fly low

....any place which is remote. Even looking at a picture of a hotel on the Aleutian Islands overwhelms me...

One, you would have liked the slides my uncle showed me of an abandoned whaling town on an island near South Georgia. There were abandoned churchs, homes everything....and huge pieces of industrial equipment just laying out on the sand...untouched, unknown, unseen.

That intrigued me.

I have to say the feelings I go from the WWII bunker were quite intense...I don't know why it is but industrial and war buildings have that effect on me more so than hospitals. I do not know why.

The other thing which overwhelms me is the thought of a famous building I've been to: Tillamook Air Museum. It's the largest wooden framed building in the world, if my memory serves me correctly. Check this out...










To add to that, I'd like to post another picture that scares me; the Nazi aircraft carrier, Graf Zeppelin.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/5223514.stm

It's the only way I could show the photo - I couldn't find it anywhere else on the internet with the flags clearly visible. It makes me feel dwarfed in a very negative way, obviously.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

What do you think of the zeppelins? I know it's a different sort of image from the one's you have posted. But there is an implied destruction. The picture is clean but the destruction sort of lurks somewhere behind it...as I ponder these massive flying machines and what man is planning on doing with them. It's power, I guess, at its most grand and unnerving. For some reason it really scares me.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Scaredy cat :lol:

3098


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

[email protected]


----------

